# recommend me some good speaker subwoofers under 100$?



## greenvneck

can someone recommend me some subwoofers for computer speakers that would have good bass? my old sub is broken and i need to get a new one, so are all subwoofers interchangable with speakers? (kind of clueless) and can anyone tell me some subs with decent bass for under 100 bucks?
   
  here are three i found on best buy:

  http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Insignia%26%23153%3B+-+Rocketboost+6-1/2%22+70W+Wired/Wireless-Ready+Subwoofer/2337715.p?id=1218321951816&skuId=2337715
   
   
  http://www.bestbuy.com/site/BIC+America+-+8%22+100-Watt+Powered+Subwoofer/2750471.p?id=1218348481725&skuId=2750471
   
  http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Yamaha+-+8%26%2334%3B+100-Watt+Powered+Subwoofer/9262781.p?id=1218672946070&skuId=9262781


----------



## goodolcheez

lol I would recommend you save up some more money and get a descent sub.  Price starts at $300.


----------



## greenvneck

Quote: 





goodolcheez said:


> lol I would recommend you save up some more money and get a descent sub.  Price starts at $300.


 
  damn well can you give me some good subs to start looking at? and how long will they last? the one i have now lasted like 2 years :\


----------



## goodolcheez

Quote: 





greenvneck said:


> damn well can you give me some good subs to start looking at? and how long will they last? the one i have now lasted like 2 years :\


 

 I would recommend one of these.  Audioengine S8 subwoofer.
   

   
  http://audioengineusa.com/Store/Audioengine-S8#tech-stuff
   
  It accepts both 3.5mm mini jack and RCA inputs.   They are reliable and made of high quality parts. They are known to have tight clean bass = better accuracy.


----------



## alv4426

If its just for computer use I don't think you really need a giant badass sub. I moved my sub from my home theater system it was a 12in Definitive (I forgot the model) and it was just way overkill. First it was too big it took up all the extra space I had next to my desk. And it was also too powerful to be used at such a small distance; I had it at the lowest possible settings and it was still causing earthquakes (room/floor wasn't treated). I ended up moving it back to my living room and getting one of these 
http://www.amazon.com/Mirage-MM-8-miniature-Subwoofer-Black/dp/B001HRCZLM/ref=sr_1_4?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1343151451&sr=1-4&keywords=mirage
  They go on sale pretty often on amazon.com for $199 which is what I paid for it. Although it is small it is plenty powerful and not loose or boomy.
   
  EDIT:whoops didnt notice you said for computer speakers, I was running a receiver so I could use a sub like the one in my link. Post what speakers you are using becase it may only allow proprietary subs.


----------



## greenvneck

Quote: 





alv4426 said:


> If its just for computer use I don't think you really need a giant badass sub. I moved my sub from my home theater system it was a 12in Definitive (I forgot the model) and it was just way overkill. First it was too big it took up all the extra space I had next to my desk. And it was also too powerful to be used at such a small distance; I had it at the lowest possible settings and it was still causing earthquakes (room/floor wasn't treated). I ended up moving it back to my living room and getting one of these
> http://www.amazon.com/Mirage-MM-8-miniature-Subwoofer-Black/dp/B001HRCZLM/ref=sr_1_4?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1343151451&sr=1-4&keywords=mirage
> They go on sale pretty often on amazon.com for $199 which is what I paid for it. Although it is small it is plenty powerful and not loose or boomy.
> 
> EDIT:whoops didnt notice you said for computer speakers, I was running a receiver so I could use a sub like the one in my link. Post what speakers you are using becase it may only allow proprietary subs.


 
  http://www.logitech.com/en-us/speakers-audio/home-pc-speakers/speaker-system-z523
   
  similar to those, do you think i should just buy new speakers to since they arent that great?


----------



## tzjin

No offense, but I don't think you'll find many quality subs under $100. If you're willing to bump your budget up a little, the Polk sub on Amazon, and the Dayton sub on Parts Express are pretty popular. I personally would choose the Dayton 12-inch.
   
  Polk 10-inch: $120
  http://www.amazon.com/Polk-Audio-10-Inch-Monitor-Subwoofer/dp/B0002KVQBA
   
  Dayton 10-inch: $100
  http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?PartNumber=300-628 
   
  Dayton 12-inch: $120
  http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?PartNumber=300-629
   
   
  Typically you should be able to send a signal through the sub's crossover, then have it go to the computer speakers.


----------



## alv4426

I think you have to get new speakers I don't think you can hook up any random sub to that system I think its proprietary. 
  Quote: 





greenvneck said:


> http://www.logitech.com/en-us/speakers-audio/home-pc-speakers/speaker-system-z523
> 
> similar to those, do you think i should just buy new speakers to since they arent that great?


----------



## tzjin

Quote: 





alv4426 said:


> I think you have to get new speakers I don't think you can hook up any random sub to that system I think its proprietary.


 
   

 Subs should have RCA output that can go into the speakers 3.5mm input with an adapter. But I second getting a new system. A Logitech system for about $150 should be fine.


----------



## greenvneck

Quote: 





tzjin said:


> Subs should have RCA output that can go into the speakers 3.5mm input with an adapter. But I second getting a new system. A Logitech system for about $150 should be fine.


 
  so of these 3 which should i get, in your opinion?
   
  http://www.logitech.com/en-us/speakers-audio/home-pc-speakers/surround-sound-speaker-z506
   
  http://www.logitech.com/en-us/speakers-audio/home-pc-speakers/speaker-system-z523
   
  http://www.logitech.com/en-us/speakers-audio/home-pc-speakers/speaker-system-Z623


----------



## GREQ

For music - those logitech systems are crap. Don't misunderstand me - they're generally the best multimedia/desktop/pc sound systems you can buy along with the creative gigaworks t20 http://www.amazon.com/Creative-GigaWorks-Multimedia-BasXPort-Technology/dp/B001RNOHDU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1343249314&sr=8-1&keywords=creative+2.0 (or the bigger one with 2 'woofers' per channel)
   
  But the you're wasting your money. Those logitech subs are just one-note wonders. The bass is very very muddy with a mono-tone boom. The bass from something like Audioengine a5 is quieter but WAY more musically satisfying. I'm not saying spend 3 times as much money on them because I think they're over-priced too. 
   
  If size is the issue then I guess you're kinda stuck with those consumer systems, but if you have space I would recommend looking into hi-fi separates. A lot of vintage stuff sounds bigger and better than these 'toys'.


----------



## tzjin

Greq has a point. If you can check your local craigslist for old speakers, I guarantee a better deal than any modern PC speakers. Alternatively, just grab a pair of bookshelf speakers on Amazon for about $80 and the $25 Lepai amp to build a decent setup.

 The only advantage the Logitechs have would be the sub, which is good when you turn the volume up. Anyways, I would probably go for the Z623. It's better to have two slightly better speakers rather than five worse ones.


----------



## vinjeman

I would check out what Klipsch has to offer. Excellent build quality. Music or gaming?
jhv


----------



## greenvneck

Quote: 





vinjeman said:


> I would check out what Klipsch has to offer. Excellent build quality. Music or gaming?
> jhv


 
  music, so would Klipsh be better?


----------



## alv4426

Klipsch is great but you have to like really bright sound signtures and get used to them being very loud even on low power amps... I love klipsch miss my old system so much right now.


----------



## goodolcheez

Good post by GREQ. 
   
  I was close to getting me an Audioengine S8 sub but I went for the SVS SB12-NSD. Received it yesterday and installed.  Oh wow, what a difference. :eek:


----------

